# Google-car spotted in the wild on 280 today



## mnpeep (May 21, 2013)

I found this beast of technology in the wild today:

http://d.pr/i/fdie

It actually drives directly in the center of the lane, I don't even know if a human can drive that accurately.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 21, 2013)

Woah...  Personally, I'd love to have one of those cars.  You know... for science.


----------



## Pmadd (May 21, 2013)

If only they sold them...


----------



## mnpeep (May 21, 2013)

Pmadd said:


> If only they sold them...


It's not a matter of if, it's a matter of how much.


----------



## MannDude (May 21, 2013)

In before KMyers comes in all giddy like a girl.

He shared an image a week or so ago of the same thing but in Miami. I believe the car was driving on the other side of the road so he wasn't behind it, rather driving towards it.


----------



## KMyers (May 21, 2013)

Hubba Hubba


----------



## KMyers (May 21, 2013)

MannDude said:


> In before KMyers comes in all giddy like a girl.
> 
> He shared an image a week or so ago of the same thing but in Miami. I believe the car was driving on the other side of the road so he wasn't behind it, rather driving towards it.


Damn, I was close though


----------



## Pmadd (May 21, 2013)

mnpeep said:


> It's not a matter of if, it's a matter of how much.


True, but my best guess is they maybe ready for general use in a few months to a year, but the federal bureaucracy in our nation's government will make it almost impossible for google to release their google car in the next few years.


----------



## mnpeep (May 21, 2013)

Pmadd said:


> True, but my best guess is they maybe ready for general use in a few months to a year, but the federal bureaucracy in our nation's government will make it almost impossible for google to release their google car in the next few years.


But if you have money you can just bribe/influence (via monetary donations) the government...


----------



## wdq (May 21, 2013)

I'd love to have a self driving car. I don't mind driving, and don't drive a whole lot, but having a Google Car would free up my mind so that I could do something else on my commute like check my email, or read forums.


----------



## Brad (May 21, 2013)

wdq said:


> I'd love to have a self driving car. I don't mind driving, and don't drive a whole lot, but having a Google Car would free up my mind so that I could do something else on my commute like check my email, or read forums.


Maybe a bus would do the trick?


----------



## wdq (May 21, 2013)

Brad said:


> Maybe a bus would do the trick?


 

If only I lived in a slightly bigger city with more busses.


----------



## Chronic (May 21, 2013)

I find driving somewhat relaxing, so I don't see myself ever using one of these. However there are several scenarios where they could be particularly useful, to handicapped people for example.


----------



## raidz (May 21, 2013)

How do these cars deal with bad drivers?


----------



## MannDude (May 21, 2013)

Driving on the interstates freak me out. I don't mind driving around town, it's a small town. I love driving through the country side too, but put me on an interstate with everyone going 80Mph and driving like maniacs, well, I get uncomfortable.

There should be a 'slow lane', so I can go 55 Mph with a barrier between me and all the crazy people yelling at their kids or checking their cellphones at high speeds. Maybe a self-driving lane, for a new breed of smart cars? I'd vote to have my tax dollars spent on that.


----------



## mnpeep (May 21, 2013)

raidz said:


> How do these cars deal with bad drivers?


They keep as much distance as an old person driving.


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 21, 2013)

Chronic said:


> I find driving somewhat relaxing, so I don't see myself ever using one of these. However there are several scenarios where they could be particularly useful, to handicapped people for example.


Honestly feel the same way.  Not only the relaxing part about driving myself around but what would these vehicles do with some impaired drivers on the road.  I don't seem them being all that safe in those situations.  But hey what do I know   They aren't even released to the general public yet. Only time will tell.


----------



## Epidrive (May 21, 2013)

Very nice car indeed.


----------



## mnpeep (May 21, 2013)

Simple3x said:


> Very nice car indeed.


Well, they might use sports cars next... seeing how they moved up from a Prius to a Lexus


----------



## drmike (May 21, 2013)

Blah.  Do I need Google playing the Jetsons now?

Driving isn't too hard or bad.  The roads, laws and idiots on the road, are a whole other story.

I really doubt that when/if these become available you be able to just sit in the passenger seat and zone out.   No you will have to sit there in the drivers seat with you driving privileges taken over.   You won't be allowed to read the paper, play with your phone, etc.

What the US sorely needs is commuter rail system with grid interconnects for other modes of transport --- take train and switch to a bus or take your bike out and ride a bike path/lane.

These vehicles have a limited niche usefulness and a high inevitable pricetag.

The technology almost certainly will end up back at DARPA and military for robotic transport vehicles.


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

That's well cool aha Self driving car, think of the next generation advertisement.


----------



## drmike (May 22, 2013)

CubicWebs said:


> That's well cool aha Self driving car, think of the next generation advertisement.


 funny.  I can see them bombarding you in the car with useless ads.

They aren't about advertising, they are a monitoring and behavioral company where you are the product.


----------

